

No, Nate, brogrammers may not be macho, but that’s not all there is to it - breadbox
https://medium.com/technology-and-society/2f1fe84c5c9b

======
Sniperfish
>It’s quite true that a lot of these problems are “pipeline” problems. Decades
of subtle processes can shape the number of qualified applicants and make it
hard to hire people across the spectrum. However, it’s not enough to throw up
one’s hands and blame the pipeline because the issue continues to persist at
every stage and something can be done at every stage. [sic] Some of the
offenders will be well-meaning people with blind spots, others might be
malicious bullies. Some accusations may feel unjust while others will feel
right on.

There are many commentators on HN who appear defensive of the industry or
critical of those with complaints when discussing gender inequalities who need
to spend some time with this article.

